
Hacker News User Ages - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/HackerNewsUserAges.html?HN_20150420
======
jqueryin
My age is far greater than my contributions; I'm mainly here for the reading
material.

------
couchand
Yes, definitely upload the data somewhere.

I'd like to see a scatter plot of age vs. karma. It would also be interesting
to bring in submission and comment counts.

------
chrisxcross
Just tried a quick google search:
[https://www.google.de/search?q=inurl:news.ycombinator.com/us...](https://www.google.de/search?q=inurl:news.ycombinator.com/user%3Fid+site:news.ycombinator.com&num=100)

Reveals a lot of usernames and creation dates.

------
pjc50
My late-90s era Slashdot account still works, although I've not bothered with
the place for many years.

~~~
zwieback
Same here, my HN is 6 yrs old, still read it almost daily. Slashdot, reddit,
c2.com, everything2 all have come and gone.

Still waiting for a comeback of usenet groups, though.

